# MTB shoes fo narrow feet?



## B_J_M (Dec 26, 2009)

I have had trouble over the years finding shoes for narrow feet. I have had specialised and Mavic shoes and neither fit properly. Can anyone suggest a particular brand that is designed for narrow feet.

Thanks, Brendan.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i have a narrow foot and pearl izumis have fit me well--the basic under 100 buck model. Nike, Lake, Shimano etcI agree were much tighter fits.

I'm still looking for a just right road bike shoe that's not killer cost.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

specialized now makes a model or two in narrow sizes. my boss just grabbed a pair because the 2009 models are on blowout from specialized. ask you local spec dealer about them.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I have very narrow feet and have found Sidi has the best fits for me.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

+1 for Sidi.


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

+1 again for Sidi.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sidis are great shoes but I wouldnt say they are narrow, I have med width feet (d) and I usually end up with the ratchet all the way tight

the narrowest shoes Ive found ( sidis, shimano, specialized, lake) are the shimano


----------



## LS2379 (May 24, 2009)

I have B width feet and admit I put a insole in them, but they are the best I have found. If you want to get into the really expensive Sidi they have a narrow width that is even better.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Sidi offers the Dominator in narrow, standard, a wide/mega widths.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sidi*

If you have narrow feet you have been through this before and probably throughout your life. If you really have narrow feet then you know that you cannot use shoes that "run narrow" bad idea, never works. Sidi makes true narrow width, a medium, and a true wide. No othe bike shoe manufacturer does this,

I have really narrow feet and Sidi's are great.


----------



## aaronutah2 (Mar 24, 2010)

i found a pair of vittoria raiders at a road side sale. tried ten other brands at LBS. the right shoe practically came down from heaven. i would get a second pair but i can't find em anywhere and most vittorias are expensive.


----------



## mballen11502 (May 6, 2011)

I have dominator 5 in narrow and they fit great...only been riding them a few months though and stitching is already coming undone on one of them...I've read the quality of the dominator 5 is lacking...so thinking about trying the new specialized sworks mtb shoe...seems to fairly adjustable...anyone with narrow feet try these yet?


----------



## BradHarper (Oct 29, 2013)

check out Riivo. we build custom cycling shoes. wide or narrow, low or high volume it does not matter they are 100% custom to your feet.

www.riivo.com

Brad


----------

